# Medication for ADHD



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Dubai in a few months, and my husband and son will follow a few months later. One thing which I need to get clarification on ASAP....my son has ADHD, and takes daily medication (Concerta XL). This is on the Banned list for import into the UAE, so can anyone advise is there an alternative which is prescribed to ADHD sufferers in the UAE? I'd like to get it sorted well in advance, so that mayve if we do have to change his meds we can do it while he is still in the UK, to give him time to get used to them. 

We'd be really reluctant to take him off medication all together. Despite all the bad press it gets it has been great for him, allowing him to settle into a mainstream school, and I'm really keen to keep him there.

Any help/advice much appreciated!!!:confused2:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To start him off, you will be able go bring in a thirty-day supply. Bring it in the original packaging and with the doctor's prescription. Your first priority is to then find a doctor to sort out his medication and who would be his doctor anyway, as you will surely need one to monitor him and prescribe.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
You can ask the company you will be working with to send you the names of the Drs they have on the insurance list. You have to contact one or two and ask if this med is available in their market. It is hard to change the med for the ADHD as you for sure tried many till this one worked effectively. You can bring more supplies for three months with dr prescription. This is a medical thing. I always carry a lot of mess with me and usually a put them on my suitcase. If they don't ask I don't tell. 
Good luck


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

I can share the following with you for sure:

- Concerta is not an over-the-counter medication
It is a controlled medicine; hence, your son will need to be seen by a psychiatrist in order for you to get that medication here in UAE.

- Pediatrics cannot prescribe Concerta; only psychiatrist 

- The only other ADHD medication available here in UAE is Strattera.
It is available over the counter but it is pricy.
Pediatrics can prescribe Strattera without any issue

- Usually ADHD is not coverd by Insurance
You need to make sure your employer covers it for you (as exception if not already covered)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Out of interest Mimo, if they were on a medical history disregarded policy, would it be covered?


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

It is not about the medical history or pre-exisiting clause.
It is a matter of whether ADHD is a covered case or not.

Typically, insurance wouldn't cover any sort of mental illness; Yes, I know, ADHD is not a mental illness; but that is how insurance companies see it here om Dubai (the same as if it is Autism).

But they make exceptions.
My company made it for me where our HR contacted the insurance company and forced them to take my daughter's case as an exception to the policy.

So, my advise, sort this out in advance with an email confimration before joining.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would strongly suggest that you make SURE you are able to get your sons medicine here before moving. There was a family here ( very nice guy, posted in a thread "how long do you plan to stay' or something such if you wish to do a search) who went thru hell and back again because they were unable to and the son on a certain medicine causing large weight gain, quite a bit of depression set in, school suffered a great deal, and entire family was miserable until they were able to escape. He checked prior to moving here and thought he would be able to get it. Would strongly suggest that you make SURE you are able to get your sons medicine here before moving.


----------

